# mk3 2.0 .. turbo?



## j.burton50 (Oct 20, 2008)

wonderin what kinda power can be made out of a mk3 jetta with a refreshed 2.0 and a garrett turbo.. thinkin bout buyin a car.. guy says hes runnin 8 psi on it, new head, refreshed everything else, 16v clutch? but needs arp head bolts and a headgastket spacer, or w/e its called.. and then boostin it up to 16 psi what kinda power could it make? and is it worth 3k?


----------



## j.burton50 (Oct 20, 2008)

someones gotta know.... c'monnnnnnn or should my thread be some where else? lol i wasnt really sure  

input would be great before i spend 3k dollars on another car tho :banghead:


----------



## j.burton50 (Oct 20, 2008)

:sly: bump? palease?


----------



## j.burton50 (Oct 20, 2008)

ok then thanks for the help :thumbdown:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

You'll make enough to blow up the 020 transmission.  Seriously....properly tuned 16lbs of boost will have you up over 200whp probably 225-240. And seriously an 020 won't live long at all with that kind of power.


----------



## j.burton50 (Oct 20, 2008)

see thats helpful!  now. how much would it cost me to build the engine so i could turn 22 psi?  and the tranny not take a dump on me :laugh: thank you SIR


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

with lots of boost, you run the risk of lifting the head, or cracking the block. your gonna need a full custom fuel system for 22 psi, probably megasquirt. and forged everything. a 16v head would be nice too, since they bolt right on an aba and give you 8.2:1 compression. running stock pistons with lots of boost is just asking for problems tho. your gonna need alot more than 3 grand to run 22 psi boost in a gas engine..


----------



## j.burton50 (Oct 20, 2008)

Glegor said:


> with lots of boost, you run the risk of lifting the head, or cracking the block. your gonna need a full custom fuel system for 22 psi, probably megasquirt. and forged everything. a 16v head would be nice too, since they bolt right on an aba and give you 8.2:1 compression. running stock pistons with lots of boost is just asking for problems tho. your gonna need alot more than 3 grand to run 22 psi boost in a gas engine..


THE Guy said that it has a factory forged crank and rods? its a 95 jetta.. and he said its a new head. so. with 266 cams.. new retainers etc. but idk about pistons. he said its low comp. so im guessin it does have a 16v head..i guess?


----------



## jrod3000 (Mar 20, 2006)

*booossstt*

i ran 24 psi on c2 software and it was fine... you guys are pussies


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> You'll make enough to blow up the 020 transmission.  Seriously....properly tuned 16lbs of boost will have you up over 200whp probably 225-240. And seriously an 020 won't live long at all with that kind of power.


 U can always granny shift it.....lmao :laugh:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

just leave it at 8 psi at 16 psi will start breaking parts etc. more boost = more money


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

j.burton50 said:


> THE Guy said that it has a factory forged crank and rods? its a 95 jetta.. and he said its a new head. so. with 266 cams.. new retainers etc. but idk about pistons. he said its low comp. so im guessin it does have a 16v head..i guess?


 Being a 95 jetta it should have a forged crank.... pretty much all 4 cylinder watercooled VWs have forged rods... it's the rod bolts that cause failures. If the head has CAMS as opposed to A CAM then it's probably a 16V and your compression will be in the 8.0 to 8.2 to 1 range.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

just do an o2j trans swap. its a bolt in for a mk3 no custom work at all and it can take 300hp all day. you need a head spacer to turn up the boost. people on here have made 300hp on a "stock" ABA quite often. he is prob already running c2 software but its important what stage it is. stg1 i wouldn't go over 12psi to be safe.


----------



## jkem21cb (Feb 4, 2012)

hyperformancevw said:


> just do an o2j trans swap. its a bolt in for a mk3 no custom work at all and it can take 300hp all day.


 What year and model of vehicle did this tranny come out of?


----------



## SmokedbyaGTI (Dec 7, 2012)

*?*

How do you get 300hp out of a "stock" 2.0?

I have had my 96 GTI for about 3 months and have put a whopping $600 in to it...All maintenance, but the car runs like new now and is super clean inside & out and Id like to start rebuilding it and here's what I'm starting with

Neuspeed intake - installed

Pacesetter headers - ordered 

Magnaflow catalytic converter and cat-back exhaust - ordered

that's all I can afford at the moment items should be here in a few days just wondering where I should go from there?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

SmokedbyaGTI said:


> How do you get 300hp out of a "stock" 2.0?
> 
> I have had my 96 GTI for about 3 months and have put a whopping $600 in to it...All maintenance, but the car runs like new now and is super clean inside & out and Id like to start rebuilding it and here's what I'm starting with
> 
> ...


You make 300HP with a turbo, bigger injectors and good engine management. N/A it's tough to get 150HP and remain streetable.


----------

